# Any BU9- Nano reports out there?



## qcdougn

Are the BU-9 Nanos being shipped widespread yet? If so, who has bought one. Give us a report.


----------



## Wildbill45

I Have purchased one, look at the thread above for new video of the Nano in action, "I love my Nano" it is a beautiful little firearm!


----------



## Idahokid

I put one on lay-a-way at Cabela's today.I changed my mind from a Taurus PT111.I will get it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Idahokid

So far they are easy to take apart to clean.I have two boxes of shells and waiting for the weather to clear up so I can shoot the darn thing.And its raining again.


----------



## cocojo

I have one and had two failures to extract in 500 rounds. Beretta needs to fix this issue. I would wait until the fix is done then you will love the nano it's a well built gun.


----------



## Idahokid

I have shot 250 rounds with no issues.I doesn't like cheap ammo.I also shoot 124 grain and so far so good.Magtech seems to work very well.The worst ammo I have used was WPA wolf ammo and it runs a little rough for it to cycle.Ran Magtech and its a lot smoother to shoot.I notice a big difference between junk and quality.Good ammo equals good results.Just my two cents.


----------



## cocojo

The beretta nano should be able to run with all ammo. My failures to extract was with Winchester 147 sxt law enforcement ammunition and not cheap stuff. No excuse, they need to fix the problem asap.


----------



## Idahokid

cocojo said:


> The beretta nano should be able to run with all ammo. My failures to extract was with Winchester 147 sxt law enforcement ammunition and not cheap stuff. No excuse, they need to fix the problem asap.


 It should have worked with that ammo.Thats good ammo.


----------



## qslures

cocojo said:


> I have one and had two failures to extract in 500 rounds. Beretta needs to fix this issue. I would wait until the fix is done then you will love the nano it's a well built gun.


I bought mine a couple weeks ago and fired it last weekend and at the range yesterday. I have had FTEs about every 12 rounds. Yesterday I could not get through a single magazine without at least one. Eventually I just put it and away and started using my Ruger SR9C. Used the same ammo in my Ruger SR9c and had no problems.

I bought this to replace my S&W .380 Bodyguard, but I am not real comfortable with that decision. I like the feel of the Nano, but am very disappointed.

Does anyone know of a fix or do I just need to sell it? I don't have time to deal with unreliable equipment.


----------



## qslures

cocojo said:


> I have one and had two failures to extract in 500 rounds. Beretta needs to fix this issue. I would wait until the fix is done then you will love the nano it's a well built gun.


I agree. Don't buy it now. I have read too many issues with this. The gun either works or it doesn't. It appears to be a lottery at this point.


----------



## Idahokid

qslures said:


> I bought mine a couple weeks ago and fired it last weekend and at the range yesterday. I have had FTEs about every 12 rounds. Yesterday I could not get through a single magazine without at least one. Eventually I just put it and away and started using my Ruger SR9C. Used the same ammo in my Ruger SR9c and had no problems.
> 
> I bought this to replace my S&W .380 Bodyguard, but I am not real comfortable with that decision. I like the feel of the Nano, but am very disappointed.
> 
> Does anyone know of a fix or do I just need to sell it? I don't have time to deal with unreliable equipment.


 I have had one FTE on Blazer brass 115 ammo.I have 350 rounds threw it.The American Eagle in 124 and 147 grain work great.Give them a try.


----------



## qslures

Idahokid said:


> I have had one FTE on Blazer brass 115 ammo.I have 350 rounds threw it.The American Eagle in 124 and 147 grain work great.Give them a try.


I will give them a try, but the reason I chose the 9mm was the cost of ammo. If I am going to buy the higher priced ammo I think I will just look at a Glock or Springfield 40 or 45.

I am taking the Nano back to the dealer this week to see what they can do.


----------



## qslures

Follow up:
I took my Nano back to the dealer and left it with them for the day to test (at my request). He ran a box through it and let someone else use it with no failures. My conclusion: operator error on my part. As someone who is use to bigger guns and revolvers I am having to really learn to focus on a firm grip with these new compacts and subcompacts.

I have since put about 400 rounds through it with no problems. My suggestion to other new Nano owners: let someone with experience use it before you call it a bad gun. It does have a lot of recoil and needs a firm grip!!!

Love mine now. Thank you to my dealer for helping!!!


----------



## Russ

*Dollar for Dollar Nano is best value hands down.*

I am one of the first owners of a Beretta Nano. I purchased from Cabelas last November. I have fired approx 900 rounds through the gun. In my opinion you are getting a very well made gun in the $400 price range. I owned a Kahr CM9 shot a Kimbr Solo, Glock 26, Ruger LC9 and in my opinion the Nano is tops for a ccw. (Glock 26 is too big for pocket carry)

The gun is extremely accurate. (I am not a good shot but I can group 7 rounds at 7 yards in 1 1/2 inche groups consistenty. I never matched that with my Kahr CM9) There is a break in period even if Beretta does not admit it and the recoil spring is designed for high pressure loads. If you plan to shoot light loads for target practice you will need to loosen up the recoil spring by leaving the slide open for an extended period of time (I did for a week) and plan on firing a lot of rounds. I gave up on Walmart Federal Champion the load was too light.

I knew when my Nano was broken in when the light load spent shells cleared my head. My Khar CM9 owners manual told me the break in was 200 rounds. Beretta does not advertise a breakin but my Nano turned the corner and felt smoother at the 700 round mark for light loads. If you shot +p it would not had taken as many rounds but +p is too expensive. Leaving your slide locked open and racking is advised.

My ammo report is as follows:

5/250 FTE (Failure to extract) Walmart Federal Champion 115 grain fmj
2/500 FTE S&B 115 grain fmj
0/50 FTE WWB 
0/30 FTE Gold Dot 124 grain JHP short arrel (my carry round)
0/54 FTE 115 grain Black Hills JHP
0/50 FTE 115 grain reloads

Bottom line the Nano is designed for high pressure rounds. 124 grain is most ideal. If you plan to shoot cheap 115 grain Walmart target ammo I would suggest you avoid Federal Champion. S&B 115 grain has been good. It is rated as a high power factor round for a 115 grain. (Power factor is determined by velocity x weight divided by 1000.) For example 1,230 fps x 115 grain /1000 = 141 power factor. An ideal 115 grain round like the S&B will be knocking on the 1,200 fps range. That velocity will provide you enough recoil (power factor) for the Nano especially until the recoil spring loosens up.

The flat design and internal slide lock makes the Nano a great pocket and IWB concealed gun. I really like the smooth flat feel in the pocket and against my belly if I am carrying IWB. The gun is flat out bult like a tank. It weighs 3 oz more than the Kahr CM9/PM9 but it is worth it. When you feild strip the gun you will be amazed at the quality. The rails look like a train could ride on them and the slide is thick and by adding a stainless lined receiver to the poly frame makes for an incredible solid feel to the point you think you could beat a nail into a 2 x 4.

Russ


----------



## denner

Hickok45 has a new review out on the Nano, looks good.


----------



## Idahokid

qslures said:


> Follow up:
> I took my Nano back to the dealer and left it with them for the day to test (at my request). He ran a box through it and let someone else use it with no failures. My conclusion: operator error on my part. As someone who is use to bigger guns and revolvers I am having to really learn to focus on a firm grip with these new compacts and subcompacts.
> 
> I have since put about 400 rounds through it with no problems. My suggestion to other new Nano owners: let someone with experience use it before you call it a bad gun. It does have a lot of recoil and needs a firm grip!!!
> 
> Love mine now. Thank you to my dealer for helping!!!


 I also have only owned revolvers.I'm a good shot with them.I bought a Glock 17 years ago.I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn.I ran a few boxes threw it and called it good.Sold it and figured I'm a revolver type of guy.I bought this nano and had somebody show me how to grip and shoot an auto.The few minutes of training I took.Paid off.Now I wish I had that Glock back.Your correct on a tight grip.I shoot a couple boxes and I'm good for a day at the range.My hands get tired of hanging on.It's a great little gun.


----------



## Atticaz

Love my Nano so much I gave her a makeover.


----------



## denner

That pistol should be on the cover of Guns and Ammo. Purdyist nano I've ever seen.


----------



## Atticaz

Thank you!! Its Robar NP3.... A huge improvement over the factory coating.


----------



## Idahokid

That looks so very nice.


----------



## Idahokid

Atticaz said:


> Thank you!! Its Robar NP3.... A huge improvement over the factory coating.


 Did you do it yourself?Or have to send it in?


----------



## ee33tigre

Where did you get the extended magazine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been looking everywhere for one and cant find one.


----------



## Atticaz

Sent it here. Robar's Home Page


----------



## FlippinHippie

I purchased a Nano about a week ago and have run about 200 rounds of various ammo through it. Fifty rds. of Corbon 115 grain fails to extract about 10% of the time. Winchester "white box" 147 grain personal defense was a nightmare...50% FTE rate. Had a stovepipe jam with Golden Saber 124 grain out of 25 rounds. Fifty rds. of Speer 115 gr Gold Dot without any issues. Does not seem to like Federal at all. Interesting to note that my Glock 26 functions perfectly with all the above. I realize that a three inch barrel 9mm might be a little ammo sensitive, but really? I expected more from Beretta. Avoid this one at all costs.


----------



## prevost

Sorry to hear about some of the problems with some nanos, Being fairly new to the semi scene, How do you go about getting it to eject in that case?


----------



## FlippinHippie

Just a quick follow up on my Nano FTE issues. I contacted Beretta about the problem and they had UPS deliver a shipping label in about two days. My pistol was returned in about a week. Polished feed ramp and chamber. AND replaced the extractor! The little weapon runs fine now with anything I shoot through it. Does Beretta not test these guns before they rush them to production? Oh well, problem solved and I couldn't be happier.


----------

